# Band unlock ?/



## 3n3rg1c (Mar 6, 2013)

I searched a lot but failed









Do I still need to unlock D2G by code after band unlock. I am on .629 . Or band unlock dont need any more unlock code.....


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

you need a unlock code

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using RootzWiki


----------



## 3n3rg1c (Mar 6, 2013)

Any good source of unlock code ?


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

http://sim-unlock.net

€4.99 EUR or
$6.70 USD

edit: also *[background=transparent]mrcellphoneunlocker.com[/background][background=transparent] [/background]$15.00*
had a D2G that didn't unlock with original code generator
took them 3 tries to get correct code


----------



## juv3 (Sep 5, 2011)

3n3rg1c said:


> Any good source of unlock code ?


i called customer service and asked for the unlock code so they said i had to get on the global paln that they wouldnt give it to me so... i told them that motorola gave me an update that allows me to encrypt my phone's data to protect my privacy and security but when i tried that the phone asked me for my sim card code and i told them tjats why i needed it and they still said no so i acted hella mad and told them i could throw a lawsuit against them if i got my information on my phone stolen by a third party app or virus or anyone that steals my phone... they immediately transferd me to their supervisor/manager who was aware of what i told the rep and told me they would give me the code as a special request LMAO... now i own a razr maxx and a Razr Maxx hd and they come sim unlocked.


----------



## hardkick (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,3n3rglc
You can get the unlock code for most of the mobile brands and models depended on the country and the carrier from the site SuperUnlockCodes.com .


----------

